# New here, just found you today...Yeah



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Life is now going to afford me the time to get into spinning weaving and what ever.
So far my equipment has not followed me so have to figure it all out.

Now the big Question.......

Are any of you in the Sandhills region of Nebraska or South Central South Dakota?

I am a great "Concrete Observation" learner. 

So will be reading, learning and smiling more...


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Welcome, the people on this site are a wealth of information, and if they don't know they will help you find it.
In the search at the top of this page you will find a myriad of topics which hold great info.
Again welcome


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome! I just recently found this thread also. Not in Nebraska, but Wisconsin is not that far away!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks

Hope to learn so much.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Hello, welcome aboard!


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

So share about your fur babies.

I told hubs a week or so ago I wanted either an Alpaca or a Llama, he rolled his eyes.

We live in a wilderness area and I have heard both are good about being guard animals.
But I would feel better with everyone tucked in a barn at night.
Do you have Mountains Lions up there?


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Llamas are your guard animals. If you can only afford one, then either a female or a neutered mail in case you wind up with smaller animals like sheep or goats. Llamas usually have 2 coats, a guard coat that is like hair and an under coat that is soft and usually wonderful for against your skin. If you have them sheared then you need to separate the guard hair from the soft undercoat which is a lot of extra work. Also, if you are going to get only one animal at a time remember that you need 2 of anything because they are herd animals. Now if you get one Llama and one alpaca together then you should be OK but then it should be either 2 females or Neutered Males. Alpaca's and Llama's will breed. If you get 2 males then they may fight all the time unless they are from the same herd and used to each other. Alpaca's are smaller animals and not as agresive towards animals that would attack, such as coyote's, but have a single coat. There are fiber Alpaca's and non-fiber Alpaca's. Some breeds are softer than others. Even in the sheep world, softness will very between a specific breed. I learned the hard way. I would also consider a guard dog to live in with your herd. One is Great Pyrenees, there are many different ones. I'm not sure anything would guard against a Bob Cat or such. Locking them in the barn at night is your greatest defense, but not a guarantee. I know this is a lot to swallow, if you have any questions you can message me. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

callev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Now the big Question.......
> 
> ...


I'm from Texas but rode through the Sandhills area on my way back from Yellowstone in 2011. Being an ego-centric Texan, I thought Sandhills referred to the Sandhill Cranes that winter on our gulf coast! A really pretty area to ride through on my motorcycle. Welcome!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

We are here for each other. Welcome!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from South Central Kansas!???? Sorry I'm not that close to you because I spin & weave, though I haven't been doing either very long. Spinning for about 3 years & weaving for about 1 1/2 years. You can learn a lot from Craftsy classes. Once you buy one, it's yours forever & you can access it anywhere you have Internet. I think they may be working on classes you can download & don't need Internet for. It would certainly be nice.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome! If you ever get to Maryland, stop by and I'll show you my wheels, looms, projects and stash!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome. I am in New Jersey. I am fairly new to the world of spinning and love it. I have learned so much from these wonderful spinners and you will, too. Have fun!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Welcome from South Central Kansas!???? Sorry I'm not that close to you because I spin & weave, though I haven't been doing either very long. Spinning for about 3 years & weaving for about 1 1/2 years. You can learn a lot from Craftsy classes. Once you buy one, it's yours forever & you can access it anywhere you have Internet. I think they may be working on classes you can download & don't need Internet for. It would certainly be nice.


I have quite a few Craftsy classes and just wanted to add that they go on sale often for 50% off so wait for a great sale. Their spinning classes are great. And, Youtube has a ton of videos.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome from Iowa's frozen corner. I used to live in SW Minnesota, though, near the SD border. How far are you from Brookings, Watertown, or Sioux Falls? There are some great spinning groups in those areas.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Washington is far away from you. This group always seems eager to impart what they have learned and encourage one another. It always a good read.


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks


We are back on the land yet so no questions so far.

If you pm me, I can share email address for our discssions.

Big dogs are great but we only feed natural. And that would cost six arms and we legs. LOL


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome. Always glad to meet newbies to the topic. There are some very artistic and wonderful people on this topic. Just ask and you will have your questions answered. Post pictures if you can. There is a lot of info here if you go back to page 1 and just skim through a lot of questions might be answered. I to wish I was closer. Enjoy the topic and learn lots.


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks some more time some days than others.
Just need to get my equipment out here. 
I tend to like to do this stuff with others, but will do my best.


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks some more time some days than others.
Just need to get my equipment out here. 
I tend to like to do this stuff with others, but will do my best.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Where are you in Wisconsin?? I just moved here from NJ and brought my wheel, but have not much experience with it. Hoping to get some spinning time soon.
Janice


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

That is another poster, I am midwest.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome, this is a super group


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, I am still trying to figure out how to fill my "real life" with creative people.

I guess the real contact is something important to me.

While I lived in a large metro area, didn't have time to do any fiber arts.

Now I have made the decision to just say the heck with life and go for it....
Can't bring my equipment until Spring but do have some yarn and needles, but have 5 looms and 3 wheels, so want to learn and create. 
So where are the photo's of dreamy items...
Later


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

You will love this group. Everyone is so helpful and encouraging.


----------

